# more hatchling lace monitors



## crocdoc (Oct 5, 2010)

These guys just hatched a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Mudimans (Oct 5, 2010)

Very cute, definately on the wish list. If they stayed that size the wife would probably let me get some


----------



## Andrais (Oct 5, 2010)

they are beautiful very cute  ahhh its so hard to imagine that they will one day grow up into big massive stunning lizards but for now they remain small and adorable


----------



## James..94 (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice Crocdoc will definitely need to get some once got appropriate license


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome David.
How many more are still to come?

Mine is eating and growing like a champ.


----------



## crocdoc (Oct 5, 2010)

bfg23 said:


> Awesome David.
> How many more are still to come?
> 
> Mine is eating and growing like a champ.


Good to hear. The five I have right now are the last of the season. No more until next July, most likely.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 5, 2010)

There stunning...
ive just set up my 2 by 2 by 2 metre enclosure...
i was indicive about a Lacey or Scrubby, but with mates having laceys as docile as there pet dogs
Im thinking they might have to become next on my wish list...


----------



## guzzo (Oct 5, 2010)

I really like the look of those!!!


----------



## XKiller (Oct 6, 2010)

very nice David,
Hard to beleve mine looked like these only a year ago.. alot bigger now


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 6, 2010)

Nice Laceys!
Can some one tell me how fast they can grow compared to a mertens or spencers , if possible?


----------



## bfg23 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey rx7, reckon you can throw up some pictures of your yearling, so I know how big mine will be this time 2011.


----------

